# would you pay this much for this tank?



## Aquatic Delight

so i was surfing craigslist for a new tank when i came across this
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/hsh/3031687314.html

its a 46gal bowfront, the guy wants $1500 for it.


----------



## jcgd

No, I might do $350 if the heater, stand and everything else is included and it was what I was after. The guy doesn't even know what kind of plants he has.


----------



## FriendsNotFood

That's just silly. The whole thing is covered in algae too...


----------



## NWA-Planted

I think I just ROTFL'D all over myself

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quocviet114

That tank for sure doesn't worth that money! Especially the rimed tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5BodyBlade

Some people just really misjudge value when it comes to their own possessions. Send him a picture of a $1500 tank and see what he says.


----------



## Aquatic Delight

i emailed him asking if it was a typo. if he says no, then i'll have to email him a photo of a real $1500 tank


----------



## h4n

hes nuts~!!!


----------



## thechibi

Yikes. I don't think so. Cleaning that up would be project... and it's used.


----------



## jreich

I dont understand what makes him thing it worth 1500, you could biy everything he has for half that brand new.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Da Plant Man

Thats when you offer a trade for your really nice 10g.


----------



## kribkeeper888

LOL wow. Im going to be setting up a very high tec 75 for maybe half that.... Its like this dude in my area who keeps asking 800$ for a 75 gallon a cheap stand and some pink gravel and statuary....

Oh man how insulting. He called rotala rotundifolia "indian paintbrush looking things" LOL


----------



## sevenyearnight

5BodyBlade said:


> Some people just really misjudge value when it comes to their own possessions. Send him a picture of a $1500 tank and see what he says.


No, see I think he knows how much this is worth, after all he bought it, he is just hoping to make a profit off of someone that doesn't know better. He's being unethical IMO.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kribkeeper888

sevenyearnight said:


> No, see I think he knows how much this is worth, after all he bought it, he is just hoping to make a profit off of someone that doesn't know better. He's being unethical IMO.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


Yes. But something brand new is worth twice as much as something used. He wants the origional cost PLUS the profit.


----------



## sevenyearnight

kribkeeper888 said:


> Yes. But something brand new is worth twice as much as something used. He wants the origional cost PLUS the profit.


That was my point exactly, he knows exactly how much he paid for it and he wants to make a profit off of someone who doesn't know better. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquatic Delight

sevenyearnight said:


> That was my point exactly, he knows exactly how much he paid for it and he wants to make a profit off of someone who doesn't know better.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


pretty much, thats the impression i got from his response

"Yes sir. Successful planted tanks are really quite valuable. But of course, i would be willing to negotiate something more attuned to your needs."

i'm not sure how to respond to that lol. maybe i'll offer him what that tank is actually worth....i'm thinking $350 if he delivers and sets it up? is that still to high?


----------



## quocviet114

Aquatic Delight said:


> pretty much, thats the impression i got from his response
> 
> "Yes sir. Successful planted tanks are really quite valuable. But of course, i would be willing to negotiate something more attuned to your needs."
> ?


Kind of funny! Lol

I don't think you want a completed planted tank, why don't you build one by yourself? That's more enjoyable than just get a 'successful planted tank'!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquatic Delight

i have no interest in his tank lol, i already have three planted. i just wanted to pick at his brain for a bit, then call him crazy and never speak to him again.


----------



## sevenyearnight

Aquatic Delight said:


> i have no interest in his tank lol, i already have three planted. i just wanted to pick at his brain for a bit, then call him crazy and never speak to him again.


Send him an itemized list of everything with new prices.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jreich

Better yet, send him a link to a shopping cart full of everything he has. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AaronT

That's a very loose use of the term "aquascaped." My farm tank is more aquascaped than that.


----------



## GeToChKn

On my local fish forums, we have a section for overpriced craigslist/kijiji ad's to laugh at. There are some real doozies on there.


----------



## 5BodyBlade

To Aquatic Delight, for reference I got my 46 bow, stand and light for $125 a few years ago off Craigslist. I know prices vary, but I thought that was a decent price for a used tank and fall aparticle board stand.


----------



## Mr. Fish

kribkeeper888 said:


> LOL wow
> 
> Oh man how insulting. He called rotala rotundifolia "indian paintbrush looking things" LOL


Lmao you caught that too?

For 1500 we all could put together a Ada setup fully planted and would blow this tank away.


----------



## kribkeeper888

Mr. Fish said:


> Lmao you caught that too?
> 
> For 1500 we all could put together a Ada setup fully planted and would blow this tank away.


Yeah man I wish I had 1500$ to just blow away on a new tank right now. Ill tell you tho It wouldnt be a 46 gallon bowfront with "swords and indian paintbrush looking things"


----------



## sevenyearnight

kribkeeper888 said:


> Yeah man I wish I had 1500$ to just blow away on a new tank right now. Ill tell you tho It wouldnt be a 46 gallon bowfront with "swords and indian paintbrush looking things"


A brand new acrylic 46 bowfront, stand, and equivalent filter, since the one he had is discontinued, is about $500. Take another $100 or so generously for fish, substrate, and that wood looking thing. So that would be $900 for the swords and indian paintbrush looking things.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kribkeeper888

sevenyearnight said:


> A brand new acrylic 46 bowfront, stand, and equivalent filter, since the one he had is discontinued, is about $500. Take another $100 or so generously for fish, substrate, and that wood looking thing. So that would be $900 for the swords and indian paintbrush looking things.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


LOL I think I ended up with that many "flowery indian paintbrush looking things" after buying 2 bunches at petco for 2.99 after about a month and a half. Maybe its just me but who wants an acrylic tank? scratches is all you end up with


----------



## jimko

He's too emotionally invested.


----------



## acitydweller

Maybe a premium is charged for his low maintenance algae.


----------



## Mr. Fish

acitydweller said:


> Maybe a premium is charged for his low maintenance algae.


That's gotta be it.. No maybe its the service he charges for his knowledge. He can tell you everything you need to know about growing Indian brush paint things.


----------



## Aquatic Delight

so he called his plants exotic, and to top off the exotic plants it comes with "angelfish, parrot cichlid, gouramis, bristlenose pleco, standard pleco, channel cat, minnows, and a couple others that slip my mind." and best of all, it also come with a "Gas Injector Pack" his words not mine lol.


----------



## sevenyearnight

Bwahaha! Gas injector pack!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D3monic

I think after a couple more pages of us making fun of him you should send him the link to this thread.


----------



## jreich

The last time some one did that the thread got locked.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D3monic

Oh, well that's no fun


----------



## kribkeeper888

Lol yup the admins and mods are not any fun on this particular forum. Theres always someone who manages to be too sensative and get themselves offended. Actually im suprised this thread hasnt gotten locked yet. But maybe they are all having a good laugh too. BTW I think I might use "gas injector pack" somewhere in my signature lol "75 gallon build with flowery indian paintbrush things and gas injector pack"


----------



## D3monic

Don't see why anything would be locked. nothing inflammatory or offensive other than the pricing of the craigslist listing in it self.


----------



## jreich

This forum wouldent b as great as it is if it were not for our awsome mods 

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kribkeeper888

jreich said:


> This forum wouldent b as great as it is if it were not for our awsome mods
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


Entirely a matter of opinion  jk but there is a couple of other forums where there is a joke section just for this sort of stuff and the mods have as much fun as everyone else makeing fun of people haha I think we need one of those sections.


----------



## jreich

The problem with that is the mods try to keep this forum open and welcome to people of all ages, there are quide a few kiddies that are active members. Some one else brought up the idea a few years back for a section of the forum that would b for R rated material, but it never got off the ground bc there is no way to keep the kiddies out of it.
I have a mouth like a trucker, but i watch my words on here because i dont want to offend any kids, and keep this place open and inviting to people of all ages. I think its nice that there is a little intetnet refuge called the planted tank for younger people to come and learn something without having to worry about nasty language and things of that sort. 
Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kribkeeper888

jreich said:


> The problem with that is the mods try to keep this forum open and welcome to people of all ages, there are quide a few kiddies that are active members. Some one else brought up the idea a few years back for a section of the forum that would b for R rated material, but it never got off the ground bc there is no way to keep the kiddies out of it.
> I have a mouth like a trucker, but i watch my words on here because i dont want to offend any kids, and keep this place open and inviting to people of all ages. I think its nice that there is a little intetnet refuge called the planted tank for younger people to come and learn something without having to worry about nasty language and things of that sort.
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


True. though I dont see how that applies to this particular thread. I dont see why anyone would WANT a part of the forum that was r rated but maybe thats just me.... lol.


----------



## jreich

kribkeeper888 said:


> True. though I dont see how that applies to this particular thread. I dont see why anyone would WANT a part of the forum that was r rated but maybe thats just me.... lol.


The way i c it, you would b basically inviting this person to view a thread thats bashing him which reflects on tpt negativley. Dont get me wrong im allways open for a good laugh, some would even consider me a little evil, but i respect the mods wanting to keep the forum clean 

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kribkeeper888

Oh yeah I c. I think someone needs to inform him hes being stingy to say the least lol


----------



## jreich

Go for it, try to discuss it with him in cival manner, but please dont link him to this thread, i think that would b embarising to him, and rude.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kribkeeper888

hoho. not me lol ha we should tell one of the mods to do it


----------



## jreich

Lmao

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevenyearnight

I think I'll do it. I can be exceptionally tactful.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquatic Delight

so i sent the guy an email outing myself and telling him that his tank was over priced. i think i worded it nicely.

"i have to apologize, i have have three planted tanks. i know a lot about them, i was trying to see what you had that would make this tank worth $1500, and to be frank the tank is not worth $1500. a planted tank does not become more valuable because it is established. just like everything else the value goes down as the items in the tank age. even if you had pressurized CO2 and the CO2 tank, bubble counter, drop checker, regulator were included, you do not have a $1500 tank. to be that kind of a tank you have to have a custom built tank that is rimless, have pressurized CO2, know exactly what all of your plants are, have a high tech light set-up(that includes auto dimmers and LED), and have a $700 fish in your tank. 

all of that said i truly hope that your price is because of emotional investment in the tank, or not know what a planted tank is worth and not because you are trying to screw some unsuspecting soul out of their hard earned money."


i'm looking forward to a response


----------



## sevenyearnight

That's perfect.
I emailed,
"Do you really want to sell this, or are you just maybe trying to make a certain person think you're trying to sell it?"

Maybe it's like that episode of Full House where Danny doesn't actually want to sell his stuff so he had crazy high prices on everything at his yard sale.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevenyearnight

I got back
" Haha no. Im really trying to sell. Totally negotiable though." 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason Baliban

HAHAHA!! Love it!!

You could have that bowfront or this...










...for $400 less.

HAHA

jB


----------



## jreich

sevenyearnight said:


> Maybe it's like that episode of Full House where Danny doesn't actually want to sell his stuff so he had crazy high prices on everything at his yard sale.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


 omg what is wrong with u, lmao! 



Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jreich

sevenyearnight said:


> I got back
> " Haha no. Im really trying to sell. Totally negotiable though."
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


Ask high, bargin low? This guy is a tard...

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevenyearnight

jreich said:


> omg what is wrong with u, lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


What? I'm clever and funny..if this is wrong I don't want to be right.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jreich

sevenyearnight said:


> What? I'm clever and funny..if this is wrong I don't want to be right.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


Im just kidding, i think i p'd my self a lil when i read that lmao.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquatic Delight

sevenyearnight said:


> That's perfect.
> I emailed,
> "Do you really want to sell this, or are you just maybe trying to make a certain person think you're trying to sell it?"
> 
> Maybe it's like that episode of Full House where Danny doesn't actually want to sell his stuff so he had crazy high prices on everything at his yard sale.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2





sevenyearnight said:


> I got back
> " Haha no. Im really trying to sell. Totally negotiable though."
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2



rofl! i got back this 

"Like i said, its negotiable dude. Start high, come down. That's how bartering works."

so i asked if we are negotiating or bartering? because they are two differnt things.


----------



## ryantube

WTF "a bunch of flowery indian paintbrush-looking things" => this guy is crazy. 
Aquaticdelight : try to offer him for $200. I am sure he'll think it through!


----------



## Em85

Aquatic Delight said:


> so he called his plants exotic, and to top off the exotic plants it comes with "angelfish, parrot cichlid, gouramis, bristlenose pleco, standard pleco, channel cat, minnows, and a couple others that slip my mind." and best of all, it also come with a "Gas Injector Pack" his words not mine lol.


Sooooooo..... what exactly does he mean by a "gas injector pack"?


----------



## happi

Em85 said:


> Sooooooo..... what exactly does he mean by a "gas injector pack"?


maybe a pack of sugar and pack of yeast


----------



## CatB

happi said:


> maybe a pack of sugar and pack of yeast


hopefully no gasoline e.e
...because that's what "gas injector" makes me think, fuel-injected engines or filling a car's gas tank or something... sounds...industrial or automotive.


----------



## Aquatic Delight

i never asked him what he meant by gas injector back. he responded to my "are we negotiating or bartering?" question asking me if i was just going to argue semantics, or if i had interest in the tank....i never responded


----------



## mrduna01

Aquatic Delight said:


> ...i never responded


Maybe for the best lol 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeToChKn

How about this beaut. 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Fish-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ387040389

Only $500 more if you want the Fluval 305.


----------



## sevenyearnight

GeToChKn said:


> How about this beaut.
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Fish-aquarium-W0QQAdIdZ387040389
> 
> Only $500 more if you want the Fluval 305.


LMFAO!! "Also there is 15 tropical fish in side the tank and it is including with heat warm's including to." 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pooky125

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/for/3069843771.html - This doozy showed up on my local craigslist a few days ago. Don't get me wrong, it's a gorgeous setup.. But 7 grand gorgeous... Yeahno.


----------



## Calmia22

Pooky125 said:


> http://corvallis.craigslist.org/for/3069843771.html - This doozy showed up on my local craigslist a few days ago. Don't get me wrong, it's a gorgeous setup.. But 7 grand gorgeous... Yeahno.


Oh yea I saw that one. No I wouldn't pay that much. If I was going to spend that much on one setup then I would get everything brand new and completely customize it to me. Mind you thats a used tank and used filters...


----------



## CalmSeasQuest

Calmia22 said:


> Oh yea I saw that one. No I wouldn't pay that much. If I was going to spend that much on one setup then I would get everything brand new and completely customize it to me. Mind you thats a used tank and used filters...


LOVE the cabinet on this build but a reef running with canisters and an underground filter for $6500....pure comedy.


----------



## Aquatic Delight

he blew his budget on that mohagny lol.


----------



## Pooky125

CalmSeasQuest said:


> LOVE the cabinet on this build but a reef running with canisters and an underground filter for $6500....pure comedy.


Oh, the cabinet is STUNNING, the tank itself. Well. Good try buddy, good try. I'm not even so sure we can go so far as to call it a reef. All I see is some rock and LOTs of algae in every variety. Though, with 2 magnum 350's on it, who'd be surprised? That's a pretty piddly amount of water movement for a tank this size. LOL.


----------



## mrduna01

Some custom furniture especially as nice looking as that can fetch big money. Someone not as experienced with aquaria and a crap load of cash might very well pay that for the tank. The builder would have to be the Orange county choppers of the aquarium industry though. . Maybe we can turn this in to a "over priced Craigslist find" thread. That would be fun seeing as how I have laughed at these finds for days. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevenyearnight

FAIL. This tank and stand new is about $300. So he's trying to say one would spend $1200 on livestock.
His tank is overstocked, but still.
It's more like if you bought everything new it would be $500.

http://greenville.craigslist.org/for/3034154562.html


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CalmSeasQuest

sevenyearnight said:


> FAIL. This tank and stand new is about $300. So he's trying to say one would spend $1200 on livestock.
> His tank is overstocked, but still.
> It's more like if you bought everything new it would be $500.
> 
> http://greenville.craigslist.org/for/3034154562.html


A yellow Tank in a 14G Biocube :angryfire - Even greater FAIL


----------



## Kitsune_Gem

CalmSeasQuest said:


> A yellow Tank in a 14G Biocube :angryfire - Even greater FAIL



Should send the Tang Police after him ; )


----------



## ~~~

I saw that one a while back.
I wonder why he is selling it.

HMMM....
I realize there is no pics, ja?


----------



## koebwil

ok, here's the worst one I could find http://madison.craigslist.org/for/3014639517.html. He had it "assessed"


----------



## GeToChKn

koebwil said:


> ok, here's the worst one I could find http://madison.craigslist.org/for/3014639517.html. He had it "assessed"


Hard to say on that one without seeing a list of what they have. Some rare corals or fish are worth big money and I've seen SW tanks easily top that. More than likely like not and he's overhyping it but it's possible it is worth it. Also depends on lights on the tank, etc. Cheapo fixture could be $150, high tech ones can be $1000 alone.

A list would help though. It's like someone posting a shrimp tank with over 100 shrimp in it for sale. 100 cherries, maybe $100 worth of shrimp. 100 Taiwan Bee's, $4000 in shrimp. lol.


----------



## Pooky125

From what little salty stuff I remember, it doesn't look like there's anything hugely valuable in there, though it's hard to tell from 2 little pictures. But, it does look extremely healthy and well taken care of. Fish included. I actually wouldn't be surprised if he got what he was asking for it, honestly.


----------



## Bahugo

koebwil said:


> ok, here's the worst one I could find http://madison.craigslist.org/for/3014639517.html. He had it "assessed"


Depending on the stock list it could be well worth over 5k I lurk on some salty forums and you would be shocked at how much some people drop on a single coral frag. 180g is alot of coral space and it looks rather filled in, even more common corals you are still getting quite expensive. 

Seeing as it is in a tattoo shop, "assessed" maybe he has it maintained by an outside source who does maintenance on the tank and asked how much it would be worth in their shop.. 10k for a healthy established salty tank doesn't seem shocking depending on what is in it and all that or maybe he started with barley anything 18 years ago and now it is completely filled in so he asked a shop how much the corals would be worth now days. Just guessing though *shrug*


----------



## Kitsune_Gem

Bahugo said:


> Depending on the stock list it could be well worth over 5k I lurk on some salty forums and you would be shocked at how much some people drop on a single coral frag. 180g is alot of coral space and it looks rather filled in, even more common corals you are still getting quite expensive.
> 
> Seeing as it is in a tattoo shop, "assessed" maybe he has it maintained by an outside source who does maintenance on the tank and asked how much it would be worth in their shop.. 10k for a healthy established salty tank doesn't seem shocking depending on what is in it and all that or maybe he started with barley anything 18 years ago and now it is completely filled in so he asked a shop how much the corals would be worth now days. Just guessing though *shrug*


Some of those corals would go for 100$ alone. The bigger they are, the more they are. A small rock (about the size of my palm) with about 6 mushrooms on it cost me 40$ and those are the cheap ones..


----------



## WoodRiverTroutBum

Without knowing what equipment is included I would say absolutely not. You could build a bigger and better system for that money more than likely. Besides that, creating your own is half the fun.


----------



## fplata

i think he just added an extra 0 it should be $150 OBO


----------



## mrduna01

This one is missing the gas injector pack but still 10,000 bucks! 

http://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/3118686852.html


----------



## Aquatic Delight

mrduna01 said:


> This one is missing the gas injector pack but still 10,000 bucks!
> 
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/3118686852.html



lol he needs to list them seperatly, anyone who is willing to $10,000 on aquariums is going to want to buy someone elses problems lol. if i had that much to spend on a tank, i'm ripping out a wall and putting in a giant tank!


----------

